# Lake Constance tour



## Shaunthesheep (15 Jun 2014)

Hello, Just got back from my holiday cycling round Lake Constance Day 1 we got of the ferry at Rotterdam Europort and cycled to Rozenburg for the short ferry crossing to Maassluis. Only 2.50 Euro for two bikes and riders. From Maassluis we headed up to Hoek van Holland then followed the north sea LF1 route to Zandvoort before heading in land to Amsterdam for the overnight train to Zurich. 75 mile for the first day https://www.strava.com/activities/149776856 Day 2 we cycled from Zurich to Schaffhousen calling at Rhine falls on the way

41 miles for the day https://www.strava.com/activities/150147297 Day 3 was going to be a 40 mile ride from Schaffhousen to Friedrichshafen but due to all campsites been full due to the heat wave and what seemed like most of Germany had descended to the lake for a weekend break we ended up doing 61 mile. Finally got Camped at Immenstaad https://www.strava.com/activities/150562531 Day 4 having learnt a lesson from day 3 we made sure we got on a campsite early to day at Lindau here we would spend 2 nights. Another 41 mile done https://www.strava.com/activities/151046029 Day 5 we did the short ride to Bregenz where we took the cable car up the Pfander with our bikes. The top is 1064 m high so now we rode down which was great fun over 4 mile down hill  it was then back to Friedrichshafen to visit the Zeppelin museum before rideing back to Lindau another 41 mile for the day https://www.strava.com/activities/151342853 and https://www.strava.com/activities/151486138 Day 6 we cycled through Austria and Swizerland back in to Germany to Constance it was now very hot and the swim in the lake after our 51 mile day was great

https://www.strava.com/activities/151806161 Day 7 was a short ride to Schaffhousen for the train to Zurich where we would get the overnight train to Amsterdam. 35 mile for the day https://www.strava.com/activities/152196324 Day 8 the plan was to cycle Amsterdam to Europort however problems with the trains in Germany due to some bad storms they had closed lines north of koln and we had to take five more trains to get around the blocked section which ment we would no longer have time to do the ride from Amsterdam so we took the train to Rotterdam and then it was just a short 20 mile ride for the boat home https://www.strava.com/activities/152684149 This was my first cycle touring holiday but won't be my last. Thanks to all of you that helped me in planning this trip and would recommend to all the ride around the lake is mainly flat with plenty of campsites and hotels and the scenery is to die for.


----------



## ComedyPilot (15 Jun 2014)

Just beautiful.

I did a tour of Germany a few years ago and rode from Oberstdorf to Bregenz/Hard/St Gallen/Arbon/Romanzhorn/Kreuzlingen. Got turned down at a campsite at Steckborn and ended up sleeping in a barn at Rollirain - which was actually the best nights sleep of the tour, very warm and comfortable on the straw bedding. 88 miles that day, fully loaded tourer and 7000 feet climbing.


----------



## Shaunthesheep (15 Jun 2014)

That's good going 7000 ft with a loaded tourer


----------



## videoman (15 Jun 2014)

Thanks for sharing, I'd love to do a tour like this.


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Jun 2014)

Lake Constance is great. Went round about 5 years back and I'd love to do it again!
And isn't the Zeppelin museum wonderful?


----------



## Shaunthesheep (15 Jun 2014)

The museum was good but highlight of trip for me was the ride down the Pfander 4.5 mile and no need to pedal


----------

